

5 steps to bursting the Gen-Y unhappiness bubble - dineshgeorge
https://medium.com/life-learning/ed0b004e872b

======
deevus
I feel unhappy every day because I'm not where I thought I should be at this
point in time. Salaries are underwhelming, living is expensive and everyone is
fighting for the same jobs.

Also, I'm 28 and starting year 2 of a CS degree. I wish I started 5 years ago,
even though I spent the last 5 1/2 years before uni working as a dev.

It's hard being gen-y :)

